# RESIDENT EVIL: Damnation [PG -17]



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

I would like to display the wonderful roleplaying and writing ability of my group of gammers on the boards in the story hour.  I don't think much needs to rewritten for clearness as they have been doing a great job so far that it just fits right into the story hour.

Here is the game thread: (please don't post in this thread)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44179

The premise of this story is that a group of black ops soliders, a corporate executive, a police detective, and a espionage agent have found themselves  in a frightening mansion - lost and alone and not sure what has happened to them in the two days.  Now they need to find a way to survive and get out.

Here is where the characters and maps are displayed.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41197

Here is the thread where we discuss the game and any comments anyone might have.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41196

Thanks!


----------

